# Question about post of subtitles on the xfnity computer



## Dreamplanter (Nov 12, 2015)

I sure hope someone can help my question.  I have a kind of seizure of my brain and I  have less ability to figure out things.  It will be getting soon, but I can't remember how I can book the subtitles I want to post on the menu on the computer?  I can't find where the subtitles are on.  I have to book the English stories.  I used to post them all the time, now I can't find it...sigh...


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 12, 2015)

Dreamplanter said:


> I sure hope someone can help my question.  I have a kind of seizure of my brain and I  have less ability to figure out things.  It will be getting soon, but I can't remember how I can book the subtitles I want to post on the menu on the computer?  I can't find where the subtitles are on.  I have to book the English stories.  I used to post them all the time, now I can't find it...sigh...



I'm taking a shot in the dark and only guessing.

I assume you mean that you have Xfinity/Comcast cable & an on demand DVR, correct?  Usually you need to bring up your on screen *MENU *using your cable remote and select *SETTINGS*, then probably need to select *AUDIO*, or select *CLOSED CAPTIONS* or *SUBTITLES* and toggle it from *OFF* to *ON*.    You also may have to select *ENGLISH.  *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 13, 2015)

...I have no clue what this thread is about.....


----------

